# Europe or UK



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Ok so I'm sat here in front of a nice warm log fire trying to think of where to go next year. Everywhere I suggest to swimbo is met with negativity, problem is I like the warmth of France and love the country tho she's not all keen, I have sugested touring in Germany, Belgium, Portugal and Spain and even Morocco but no interest has been shown by swimbo.
However she did like our trip to the Highlands and loved the tv prog following the guy that stayed in the hut on the coast with his dog near Applecross and his move in the second series to the Hebrides so what do I do? Those bloomin midges loved me on our Highland trip and made it a bit of a waste of time for me as everytime I got out of the van I was plagued by the damn things (forget your Avon skin so soft it did not work for me), oh and the other thing is we can only tour during school hols due to her work comitments, so does anyone have any sugestions? where are you all going?(dont make me too jealous) I read a blog a while back I think it was Don and Madge's greek trip with envy  maybe one day.
Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Parts of Western Brittany (Finistère) remind me a bit of the west coast of Scotland. Have you been there?

How about that, then a trip along the French side of the Pyrenees. We did that trip in reverse in the spring and we loved it. We like Scotland and the islands and the Pyrenees and western Brittany had a similar appeal.


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Uk maybe yes maybe not!*

I do love the Highlands of Scotland, been to Applecross (not in MH) went up to Durness a couple of years ago on the longest day and that was beautiful. "BUT" as you said the midges drive us mad and during school hols may be buzy (not in the far North tho). What does swimbo not like about going abroad? I think you need to sit her down and explain the joy of driving on the Left...


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

barryd said:


> Parts of Western Brittany (Finistère) remind me a bit of the west coast of Scotland. Have you been there?
> 
> How about that, then a trip along the French side of the Pyrenees. We did that trip in reverse in the spring and we loved it. We like Scotland and the islands and the Pyrenees and western Brittany had a similar appeal.


Hi Barry yup did that trip two years ago, loved Gavarnie could have stayed there ages good aire too, problem is swmbo does not like the long drives (we did the Tarn Gorge last year, loved that too) so I'm between a rock and a hard place at the mo as I dont want to put her off as I've not convinced her that motorhoming is the way forward as we never seem to get the right weather  You can tell our m/h by the rain clouds that follow it 
Chris


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Chris, how long would you be going for, if abroad?
Have looked on map and not sure which would be your preferred ferry route.
Is it the total driving distance or daily drive which is a problem?
Can understand the pull of the Highlands and Islands.
Huesco in Spain, is mountains and lakes, great motorbiking area,  
Not tried it in the motorhome yet.
Sue


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Uk maybe yes maybe not!*



boringfrog said:


> I do love the Highlands of Scotland, been to Applecross (not in MH) went up to Durness a couple of years ago on the longest day and that was beautiful. "BUT" as you said the midges drive us mad and during school hols may be buzy (not in the far North tho). What does swimbo not like about going abroad? I think you need to sit her down and explain the joy of driving on the Left...


Well Kermit the trouble is she wont drive the m/h (have tried to persuade her to try)and finds it very boring just sitting there, especially motorways so I dont want to push it. Me I love france and could spend months wandering about using aires and wild camping.
Chris


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Uk maybe yes maybe not!*

Well Kermit the trouble is she wont drive the m/h (have tried to persuade her to try)and finds it very boring just sitting there, especially motorways so I dont want to push it. Me I love france and could spend months wandering about using aires and wild camping.
Chris[/quote]

You need to get her to meet with the females who drive, we do a 70/30 % split with me doing most of the driving.
When not driving love looking round at the scenery and finding places to visit. 
Last time out we did lots of short trips between sites/Aires not enough time to get bored.
Do hope it is not that she really hasn't taken to the lifestyle.
Try to avoid the midgies if you can though.
Sue


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Europe or Uk*

Hi Sue, wifes a bit tricky to please she's not keen on campsite's as along with me we like a bit of peace and quiet, ideal in the Highlands, my mind drifts back to wildcamping alongside the river at Glen Orchy (swatting midges)or sitting in the warm sipping wine and munching some nice bread and cheese and cold cuts under some trees parked next to the Gironde somewhere north of Bordeaux, I know not much help really I think I could persuade her to go back to France if we could camp somewhere for more than a few days but would have to be a nice location, no noisey kids or loud adults, a good painting location maybe? nice food available locally and warm climate does such a spot exist? maybe a small campsite with limited facilitys.
The Hebrides look lovely but will we end up like we were on Skye being clagged in with mist and persistant rain?
Chris


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Chris, can understand the desire for peace and quiet, especially when your lady is tied into taking holidays out of term time.
Haven't tried abroad during school holidays though.
Do hope that some of our more knowledgable members can come up with some ideas.
Sue


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi there

Have not been abroad yet cos have had no time up to now but hoping to overcome that soon.

Swmbo clearly doesn't love the MH as much as you as just getting in ours gets me all excited and I love the drive as much as the getting there.

I have not driven ours yet but I am hoping to.

How about somewhere like Arran in May - lovely island and no midges at that time of year. Can well recommend Seal Shore campsite which is on the edge of the sea and then you can tour the island from there.

Alternatively how about starting off easily abroad like say going down to 
Devon (somewhere like Slapton Sands or Dartmouth) for a week and then sailing to say Jersey or Guernsey from Weymouth or even north west of France for a week or ten days just as a taster.

You never know she may love it.

Hope she does.

Best wishes


Milly - keep smiling


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Europe or Uk*

Hi milly, we have been to France more than a few times but only 2 trips in the m/h, I dont want her to go right off the m/h so a really good trip would maybe put things to right will have to ponder on the problem.
Chris


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Chris

Since you live in Corfe Mullen, and therefore it is a long way to Scotland and you are near the S Coast ports, if you can afford it - might be cheaper than divorce, why not take the ferry to Biarritz or Santander and poddle around N Spain/ Pyrennes?

Geoff


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Trade her in for newer model. She's obviously past her sell by date.

Something with a few less miles on the clock will be more responsive, quicker to get going and generally more rewarding in the long haul.


----------



## Skar (Jul 13, 2010)

Your requirements sound very similar to ours, have you considered the Loire? You can be the area in 4-5 hours from Cherbourg, once there there is no need to drive more than 20 miles every few days for a change of scenery, either to an Aire or to wildcamp on the banks.

That's what we did last summer and will certainly do again, report of our trip here.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

My personal opinion is to have a motorhome and not venture out of the UK is a waste. What with the cost of a site + having to book 6mts in advance on peak season and most towns and cities being motorhome unfriendly it really is a waste.

You pop over to France, Germany, Italy, Spain and there are free facilities every few miles not to mention greater toleration of motorhomes in general and a bigger fraternity of people to share experiences with.

Sure, you can wild camp in this country (we do it all the time, in Bath, Cambridge, York city centres no less!) but you feel a bit naughty doing it.

My advice would be to buy some guidebooks with lots of pictures, I recommend the Eyewitness Travel series. They do a full guide for each country but this is a great one for highlights of Europe:

http://www.bookdepository.co.uk/book/9781405346993/DK-Eyewitness-Travel-Guide-Europe

Or The Europe Book (more of a coffee table book) http://www.amazon.co.uk/Europe-Lone...0761/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1291149216&sr=8-1

And have a look through and see if anywhere takes her fancy.

The most amazing and diverse experiences we have had have been in Eastern Europe but that doesn't mean there isn't plenty to see elsewhere.


----------



## quiraing (Feb 12, 2007)

Having toured extensively in France over the past 15 years I would advise anyone who has not had the pleasure of living in rural France and enjoying the company of the locals to at least give it a try - if only once. But if you were to ask me where the best place to motorhome is I would have to answer " The highlands of Scotland". It has everything a tourist would want. - OK there is sometimes, so called bad weather. But as a well known comedian once said, Scotland only has bad weather if you are wearing the wrong clothes. Give the highlands a try as well - Try the site a Sango bay the car park next to the beautiful Loch Marie or camp in the wonderful walking and climbing area of Glencoe. You will never run out of places to go.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Chris
> 
> Since you live in Corfe Mullen, and therefore it is a long way to Scotland and you are near the S Coast ports, if you can afford it - might be cheaper than divorce, why not take the ferry to Biarritz or Santander and poddle around N Spain/ Pyrennes?
> 
> Geoff


 Have made that sugestion Geoff all I get is If you want to go.......GO 8O


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

cater_racer said:


> Trade her in for newer model. She's obviously past her sell by date.
> 
> Something with a few less miles on the clock will be more responsive, quicker to get going and generally more rewarding in the long haul.


I have only thought about about this (more than my life's worth) :lol: :lol:


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*europe or Uk*



Addie said:


> My personal opinion is to have a motorhome and not venture out of the UK is a waste. What with the cost of a site + having to book 6mts in advance on peak season and most towns and cities being motorhome unfriendly it really is a waste.
> 
> You pop over to France, Germany, Italy, Spain and there are free facilities every few miles not to mention greater toleration of motorhomes in general and a bigger fraternity of people to share experiences with.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info will check it out.
Chris


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*europe or Uk*



quiraing said:


> Having toured extensively in France over the past 15 years I would advise anyone who has not had the pleasure of living in rural France and enjoying the company of the locals to at least give it a try - if only once. But if you were to ask me where the best place to motorhome is I would have to answer " The highlands of Scotland". It has everything a tourist would want. - OK there is sometimes, so called bad weather. But as a well known comedian once said, Scotland only has bad weather if you are wearing the wrong clothes. Give the highlands a try as well - Try the site a Sango bay the car park next to the beautiful Loch Marie or camp in the wonderful walking and climbing area of Glencoe. You will never run out of places to go.


Did that 2 years ago, spent a couple of wonderfull eves fishing and chilling in a layby the other side of the loch from glencoe caravan site and still have a hankering to go back the prob is as we both still work and only have limited holiday times which have to be booked and fit in with her school job 2 weeks in the rain is no fun.............  
Chris


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Codfinger said:


> Have made that sugestion Geoff all I get is If you want to go.......GO 8O


Are you and I are married to the same woman by any chance, because that's the sort of answer I have been getting recently, when I talk about travelling afar in the MH. More so when I talk about travelling to Spain and Portugal for the winter.

I too would love to tour the Highlands in the MH, but not done so yet, unfortunately. 

I hope you manage to resolve your predicament, to the satisfaction of you both. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

just go your self and have a good time next time you suggest a french trip she might be more responsive

worked for me


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Codfinger said:


> so does anyone have any sugestions?


Well if SWMBO likes the highlands but you want to venture into mainland Europe you could do worse than the Krokonose mountains in Eastern Europe (Partly in Czechland and partly in Slovakia)

Here are few plus points:-
a) Truly magnificent scenery
b) No smog, urban connurbations, motorways or factories
c) Prices generally lower than UK (Even fuel 'tho not a lot!)
d) Not a lot of people and those you do meet are usually friendly
e) Interesting history (If you're into that sort of thing)

The negatives are:-
a) Not a lot of camp sites, but they do exist
b) You'll need a sat nav for Eastern Europe the signage is hopeless.
c) It's a long way, IIRC about 800 miles from Calais.
d) You'll need a dictionary or phrase book very few speak English

ETA:-
Just thought that on a two week holiday, if you wanted to make it a relaxing drive you would need 3 days to get there and 3 to get back but still gives you 8 days to look around.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*europe or Uk*



geordie01 said:


> just go your self and have a good time next time you suggest a french trip she might be more responsive
> 
> worked for me


Hi Geordie I have done, for the last 5 years Ive been to the Le mans 24hr motor race for a week 8) 
Chris


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

JockandRita said:


> Codfinger said:
> 
> 
> > Have made that sugestion Geoff all I get is If you want to go.......GO 8O
> ...


Hi Jock, to be honest I have been trying to get my dear lady to give up her job so we could clear off to Europe for the grand tour would be geat to end up in Crete for a few months but have been getting the stock reply that bills will still have to be paid whether we are here or not  
My old work mate is sunning himself down in Murcia for the winter............we should be all there with him instead of having to put up with these sub-zero temp's 8) Jock the Highlands are awsome we were only there for two weeks but the midges will drive you nuts as they did me if you travel during the summer months
Chris


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

We've been to France a few times and this year discovered Charolles. There is a very good municipal site on the edge of the town. It was 11 Euros a night all in, inc wifi. 

Ann doesn't drive the van either, so we just do a maximum of 4-5 hours in total a day. You can be in Charolles in 3-4 days, and that's using the N roads, (no tolls!). There are the prettiest town with aires on the way down. You travel through the Champagne region and Burgundy Region, so if wines your bag it's great. There is lots of nice scenery to see for the passenger and lots of towns with shops and markets for retail therapy!

The weather is hot and the sky will be blue and all will be well with the world!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Codfinger said:


> Hi Jock, to be honest I have been trying to get my dear lady to give up her job so we could clear off to Europe for the grand tour would be geat to end up in Crete for a few months but have been getting the stock reply that bills will still have to be paid whether we are here or not
> My old work mate is sunning himself down in Murcia for the winter............we should be all there with him instead of having to put up with these sub-zero temp's 8) Jock the Highlands are awsome we were only there for two weeks but the midges will drive you nuts as they did me if you travel during the summer months
> Chris


Hi Chris,

The more you describe your own situation, the more I am convinced that we are definitely married to the same woman. :lol:

It'll be September time if we do go to the Highlands and Islands. It's a toss up between Scotland and Germany at the moment. :? Unbelievably, Germany would be cheaper to get to, than any of the Scottish Islands. That is crazy, isn't it.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Take her to Shetland out of season. She'll never want to go north again! It took us 24 hours to get there and Im only an hour or so from the Scottish border. their summer lasts about 7 hours.

Ive done 17 Scottish islands now (or is it 18?). They have their appeal but give me the Alps or the Pyrenees any day.

The Isle of Arran is our favourite and its a bit different to the rest of them. What Mrs D would call more civilised. By that I think she means it has a few shops, things going on and trees. A lot of the other islands are treeless, wild and some would say desolate looking. Others find that appealing. I quite like it but Mrs D doesnt so most of my trips up there have been with the lads.


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

JockandRita said:


> Unbelievably, Germany would be cheaper to get to, than any of the Scottish Islands. That is crazy, isn't it.


Also, *most of Germany is closer * Get the map out and you'll see it's true, (unless you happen to start from the Scottish Highlands of course :lol In the words of the late Mr. Caine "Not many people know that"


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Codfinger, just a thought but your earlier posts talked about your wife not wanting to drive and found the journeys boring, well my wife does not drive the M/H either and she is quite a poor traveller (travel sickness etc).
We get round this by taking our time, travelling no more than a 150 miles a day and sometimes much less than that if we find a nice place. We also have frequent stops, say every 2 - 3 hours. We also don't travel day after day but break up long journeys into 2 day stops.
I should add we are both retired so have the time but perhaps you should "walk in her shoes" while planning the journey/holiday. 
Hope that helps.

Bob


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi 


You are going to Scotland at the wrong time of the year. As you are tied to school holidays what about Easter (IMO the best season in Scotland) or Spring Bank Holiday, you should be free of the dreaded Midge in those periods!! 


The West coast is beautiful but there are other area such as Perthshire, Srathspey, and Deeside, all lovely areas and have better weather patterns, than the West coast. 


The Islands will cost you an arm and a leg for th crossings, and in all honestly the beaches are some of the best, but the landscape is very barren and bleak. I have spent many trips to Skye but it was for the climbing , and we always went at Whitsun, never, never August. 

Aran probably has the most expensive Ferry crossing in the world (distance wise) and again unless you are a Climber or Golfer not much to do, and is also notorious for its MIDGES. 

I sypathise with your wife, as travelling on the Coninent has changed dramatically in the past 20 years especially during the school holidays. Staying on Aires may be cheap but it is a pretty sordid way to spend your holidays, racing from one car park to an other, would certainly put her off M/H 

Give Scotland another go, and try the other Holiday periods and areas. Take your bikes, as Scotland is still one of the greatest places for safe cycling(ie round the Lochs, Rannoch, Tay, Earn etc). 


Happy Holidays wherever you go 


Andy


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

In the words of the late Mr. Caine "Not many people know that" [/quote]

When did he depart then?


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

JockandRita said:


> Codfinger said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jock, to be honest I have been trying to get my dear lady to give up her job so we could clear off to Europe for the grand tour would be geat to end up in Crete for a few months but have been getting the stock reply that bills will still have to be paid whether we are here or not
> ...


Ha ha ah well shame your not coming to the Shepton show in Jan we could have compared notes and maybe come up with a plan! If you need any wild camping locations for your Highland trip let me know as we found a few cracking spots.
Chris


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*europe or uk*



Bob45 said:


> Codfinger, just a thought but your earlier posts talked about your wife not wanting to drive and found the journeys boring, well my wife does not drive the M/H either and she is quite a poor traveller (travel sickness etc).
> We get round this by taking our time, travelling no more than a 150 miles a day and sometimes much less than that if we find a nice place. We also have frequent stops, say every 2 - 3 hours. We also don't travel day after day but break up long journeys into 2 day stops.
> I should add we are both retired so have the time but perhaps you should "walk in her shoes" while planning the journey/holiday.
> Hope that helps.
> ...


Thanks for your thoughts Bob I shall just have to catch her in a good mood ................ :roll: 
Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

foll-de-roll said:


> Hi Aran probably has the most expensive Ferry crossing in the world (distance wise) and again unless you are a Climber or Golfer not much to do, and is also notorious for its MIDGES.
> 
> Andy


I think we pay about £125 return for a 7.5 metre van. Its an hour crossing. All the island ferries on the west are Cal Mac and are pretty much comparable.

Of course once you get onto Arran or any of the islands there is no real need to slum it on a campsite as some of the UK's finest wild spots await. We never stay on a campsite but there are a couple of nice ones if you must stay on them.










and what is there to do on any island? Fishing, boating, walking, Golf (7 courses on Arran), Distillary tour, food, pub, cycling, Brodick Castle and of course if your into wild life we have frequently seen Golden Eagles, Seals (loads), Sea otters, Basking Sharks, red Squirrels, Deer (loads), haggis's etc.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Codfinger said:


> If you need any wild camping locations for your Highland trip let me know as we found a few cracking spots.
> Chris


Many thanks Chris. I may well be in touch. 



barryd said:


> we have frequently seen Golden Eagles, Seals (loads), Sea otters, Basking Sharks, red Squirrels, Deer (loads), haggis's etc.


Now then Barry, the plural of Haggis is Haggii, and even though I live in the South these days, I had one just recently, albeit hung, fleeced and butchered humanely. It was lovely, with some Tatties, Neeps, and a wee Dram.

Cheers,

Jock. :wink:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Codfinger

Can your wife cycle?

If 'Yes', tell her you are selling the MH, buying a tandem, putting a tent on the trailer and that she is steering.

Then just put your feet up on the rear handlebars on all those Scottish Mountains!

Her alternative is to let the MH take her up the Pyrennees. 

Simples. (Says a bachelor)

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Codfinger
> 
> Can your wife cycle?
> 
> ...


Yeah offer her the Tandem holiday as an option against the Pyrenees in the motorhome.

So its either this


















Or this



















Hmm. Not an easy one


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

barryd said:


> foll-de-roll said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Aran probably has the most expensive Ferry crossing in the world (distance wise) and again unless you are a Climber or Golfer not much to do, and is also notorious for its MIDGES.
> ...


Hmmmm sounds interesting however when do the wee beasties come out of hibernation to play? also If its an easter destination what species of fishes are about at that time of year?
Chris


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Codfinger
> 
> Can your wife cycle?
> 
> ...


We did try push bikes but she does not do hill's (up or down) but I like your lateral thinking lol  
Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Codfinger said:


> Hmmmm sounds interesting however when do the wee beasties come out of hibernation to play? also If its an easter destination what species of fishes are about at that time of year?
> Chris


We have visited Arran in every month of the year but the ideal time to go is May or June. We very rarely go in August but we did this year. The midges were occasionally a problem. If it was calm and a bit damp they came out especially early evening. I dont remember it being an issue all the time. All the spots we stay on are right by the waters edge and there is often a breeze which drives them away. July and August are the only months I remember encountering midges. Same on the other islands.

Not sure about fishing but we have caught Mackerel in the past boat fishing in the bays but there is a no take zone in part of Lamlash bay now. There is one stocked trout fishery which is easily accessible and a few rivers and hidden tarns in the hills which are fishable I believe.

We fell in love with the place when we first met nearly twenty years ago and have been going back ever since. Its handy for us as we can make the ferry in less than 3 hours in a car and a bit more in the van.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

barryd said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > Codfinger
> ...


Cirque du Gavarnie in second piccy? the lady told me 30min walk to the waterfall, phew took me over an hour and once I was in the shade it was bloomin cold, also made the mistake of trying to cool my hot feet in the stream at the bottom I had overlooked the fact that the water came from the glacier 8O


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Europe or Uk*

Those wee beasties that I came across when we visited must have been on cocaine as I tried lighting a smokey fire so we could sit out with no effect, rain and wind (most of the time we were on Skye) they seemed to love, Avon skin so soft seemed to attract them to me, While at Applecross I even waited till the tide was out and walked right out to the waters edge to get away from the damn things........I was ok for a couple of mins then the wife saw an eejit Englishman arms wildly flailling around his head running back to the van followed by a cloud of beasties(half of which came in with me)  that was in August 08
Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Codfinger said:


> Cirque du Gavarnie in second piccy? the lady told me 30min walk to the waterfall, phew took me over an hour and once I was in the shade it was bloomin cold, also made the mistake of trying to cool my hot feet in the stream at the bottom I had overlooked the fact that the water came from the glacier 8O


Yes thats right. Late April this year and despite all the snow it was hot. We went up to the ski slopes on the scooter in shorts.

Amazing place.


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

chasper said:


> In the words of the late Mr. Caine "Not many people know that"


When did he depart then?[/quote]

Only about three months back IIRC a sad day as I thought he was good, especially in his 'Spy' movies.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Update, well it looks like we shall be heading to the Highlands/islands for Easter dependant on the weather so be advised if our Rapido pulls up near you leave as rain clouds are sure to follow! 
Chris
I'm now working on her to go to France for the summer hols


----------

